# Are all types of grass safe?



## apromann4 (Mar 16, 2014)

Frog grass are safe for torts? We used its here in philippines in gardens, thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, Ryan - Man-o-man...there's not much on the 'net about frog grass. I was able to find pictures of it, but nothing tells if its edible or not. I couldn't even find the scientific name of Frog Grass. Maybe you could call your city's cooperative extension and see if they can tell you about it.


----------



## apromann4 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, yes we try to google it here also, we try to find it in thetortoisetable.org, i ask around maybe people here call it in a different name, thanks very much


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2014)

I was going to say that all grass is edible, however seeing a picture of Frog Grass, it really looks more like a broad-leaf plant than a blade of grass, so I can't say for sure if its edible or not.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Mar 17, 2014)

It's the one I use for my lawn. Scientific name should be Axonopus compressus.

I remember last time I googled it, the grass is edible for cattle, but due to lower growth rate, it's not suitable as cattle feed, but all my torts like it and will very fast feed this kind of grass.

Unfortunately from my experience is that this kind of grass doesn't have deep root. Tortoise will easily uproot it from the soil.


----------



## apromann4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks yellow turtle for the info


----------

